# Fechas en VBA



## gwatanab (Feb 6, 2008)

Hola!

Una consulta de fechas en VBA. Tengo 3 variables numéricas que representan el día, el mes y el año para una fecha.

¿Con que función de VBA las puedo juntars en otra variable tipo Date?

O sea, el equivalente en VBA de la función de Excel "Fecha(año,mes,dia)".


Gracias de antemano,

Saludos,
Gonzalo


----------



## Norie (Feb 6, 2008)

Gonzalo

El equivalente en VBA es 'DateSerial'.


----------



## gwatanab (Feb 6, 2008)

Gracias master!!


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 6, 2008)

Gonzalo,

Favor note que si usted va al menú del editor de VBA y AYUDA y escoge la primera opción (*Microsoft Visual Basic Help* en inglés) y después a *Microsoft Visual Basic Documentation* y luego a *Visual Basic Language Refernce* y a *Functions* y a la letra "D" (grupo "D-G" en inglés) verá varias funcionas para fechas. _DateAdd()_ y _DateDiff()_ pueden ser muy útiles a veces. Vale la pena conocerlas para el futuro.

Saludos,


----------

